# Accurate router depth



## jpb1958 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone

I want to build a jig for my plunge router so that I can accurately gauge the depth.

I am thinking of a screw knob that with each turn of the knob, the router will lower....kinda like..."turn the screw twice = 1 milimetre of depth".
I want to plane some timber but I dont want to just put pressure on the router and lock it, I would rather lower it gradually with a greater measure of control.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi John:

Welcome to the Router Forums!

Sounds like you just need the fixed base for your router. Most fixed bases have a suitable height adjuster built in. For example, the Bosch 1617EVSPK comes with the fixed base that has an adjuster that moves the router depth by 1/16" per turn.

Cassandra


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

John, 
The plunge routers I have used have an adjustment knob on a threaded shaft. All threads are based on a pitch. The proper pitch gauge (metric/imperial) will tell you what you have. If, for example, your shaft was 10mm x 1.0mm pitch then every full turn of the adjustment knob would equal 1 mm of height adjustment.


----------



## jpb1958 (Mar 4, 2011)

My router is only a cheapo one and will have to do until I can afford better. There are depth stops and is a height scale which works by just forcing the router down by hand to the required depth, it is this function that I want better control of. 
Thanks for the replies anyway, much appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Brass Router Height Set-Up Kits
Router accessories
OR
just pickup some sq.brass key stock from most hardware stores and make your own set.

==========



jpb1958 said:


> My router is only a cheapo one and will have to do until I can afford better. There are depth stops and is a height scale which works by just forcing the router down by hand to the required depth, it is this function that I want better control of.
> Thanks for the replies anyway, much appreciated.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jpb1958 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to build a jig for my plunge router so that I can accurately gauge the depth.
> 
> ...


Hi John - Not sure which router you have. From the posts I think it would have a stop rod and maybe a turret. If that's the case, either the brass setup bars that BJ suggested or a set of Allen keys (hex wrenches) should work for you. With the router off, just plunge down till it stops, with the bit on the worksurface. Place the desired thickness setup bar or hex key under the stop rod and tighten it down. With a set of fractional and set of metric hex keys you should have all the precision you would ever need.


----------



## jpb1958 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Bj

I dont seem to be getting myself across properly, so here is a more in depth (pun intended) explanation.

I am building a model ship and I want to I want to plane some pieces of timber to varying thicknesses
.
I have a jointer so I can plane one side of the timber flat.
Then I place the flat edge on the fence of my tablesaw and rip the pieces oversize.
Then I place the timber (planed side down) in a jig I have made and run the router over the timber trying to plane it down to the required thicknesses while at the same time removing the saw marks.......and now here is my query.

I would like to do this last part by somehow lowering the router slowly to the required depth. My idea is to have a set up as part of the router that will lower it smoothly to any exact depth without me having to press down on the handles. I am new to the router and can see myself making a mess of it.

Finally, I guess I could make a series of holes in a piece of scrap with different depths and use that instead, but I want more control than that. Just thought I would ask here first.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jpb1958 said:


> Thanks Bj
> 
> I dont seem to be getting myself across properly, so here is a more in depth (pun intended) explanation.
> 
> ...


Hi John - still don't know what kind of depth stop control you have on the router but if it uses the stop rod it is still no problem. Just use the same method I described in my previous post but instead of using the brass bar/allen key to set the cut depth, use shim stock/feeler guage (not sure of the UK term for the thing). You can control to .001 inch. As far as not having to actually push the router down, I'm lost there. Best I can do is control how far down it goes when I push it.
As Cassandra pointed out though, fixed base works a bit differently as the motor is always down and most offer minutely adjustable cutting depth.


----------

